# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Benen omhoog na de daad

## Mevrouw Beer

Ik en mn vriend hebben een kinderwens, dus ik wil graag zwanger worden, en mijn vriend zegt dat het helpt als ik na de daad op mn rug ga liggen met mn benen omhoog om zijn zaad dus met de zwaartekracht een handje te helpen. Klopt dat?

----------


## ikke64

Ik weet niet of het helpt, maar die van mij deed dat standaard en weer hebben er drie ;-)

----------

